# The Snack exchange!



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 10, 2014)

So I was thinking since we seem to have a lot of activity going on in the BHM/FFA section that we do some kind of fun gift exchange. We have people all over the world on this site and it'll be cool to try some snacks from a different area. I'm talking candy, sodas, chips, or whatever other kinds of snacks. 

Is anyone down for this? 

We can keep it to a limit of $10 for shipping purposes. Once we get everybody who is interested, I'll run your names through a number generator to assign your partner. Then you two can exchange addresses through pm.

I'm sure we all love snacks! Lets make this happen.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm game! Let's do this thing.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 10, 2014)

I think this is a pretty cool idea, and I'd be down. 

My one potential qualm is with the random matching. Like...what if two people from a generally similar region get matched? While each person would probably choose a different set of snacks, it's likely that those snacks would be readily available to each other in the first place? I think it would be more fun if people were purposely matched with a distant partner.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 10, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I think this is a pretty cool idea, and I'd be down.
> 
> My one potential qualm is with the random matching. Like...what if two people from a generally similar region get matched? While each person would probably choose a different set of snacks, it's likely that those snacks would be readily available to each other in the first place? I think it would be more fun if people were purposely matched with a distant partner.



Agreed, that is a really good point


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 10, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I think this is a pretty cool idea, and I'd be down.
> 
> My one potential qualm is with the random matching. Like...what if two people from a generally similar region get matched? While each person would probably choose a different set of snacks, it's likely that those snacks would be readily available to each other in the first place? I think it would be more fun if people were purposely matched with a distant partner.



I was going to wait and see who all is willing participate and go from there. Hopefully it can be diverse enough for it to run smoothly. If not, I'm sure we can figure something out. Switch some people up after the number generator if that does happen. Or we can make two groups of people and then assign them numbers. Run them through the number generator and just pair the numbers up. We'll split the two groups by region. If anybody else has any good ideas or a better way to do it then by all means, suggest it.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm in....very in!


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm game, sounds fun


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 10, 2014)

If you want to do it makes sure to also state your location so it'll be easier to split up the groups.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 10, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> I'm game, sounds fun


 I'm in Minnesota


----------



## Goreki (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm in!
Straya!


----------



## biglynch (Mar 10, 2014)

biglynch said:


> I'm in....very in!


London/Luton UK


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 10, 2014)

New York! And some arbitrary white text because of the obnoxious limit.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm super excited about this, the boards have been awesome in the last week or two


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm down.. NYC!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 10, 2014)

We'll let this thread run for about a week or so to gather up as many people as we can.


----------



## J34 (Mar 11, 2014)

Its like a secret Santa of snacks... should be called "Secret Santa Snacks"


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 11, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm down. I'm on the brown side of Washington (not DC).


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 11, 2014)

J34 said:


> Its like a secret Santa of snacks... should be called "Secret Santa Snacks"



lol... that is funny.. and would so work!


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 11, 2014)

I am tempted but I am a bit anxious I would just send snacks that the other person thought were rubbish and then they would be disappointed. :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 11, 2014)

J34 said:


> Its like a secret Santa of snacks... should be called "Secret Santa Snacks"



"Secret Snacka"


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm in. Alot of us are US though, so it ought to be something regional, like people go to your area to get/make/buy/steal/etc.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 19, 2014)

How are we looking on this?


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm in! Pullman, WA.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 20, 2014)

So far it looks like we have 9 people. 

Amarathine - NY
Bigchaz - NC
Biglynch - London 
Lucca23v2 - NY
Cinnamitch - MN
Goreki - Kangarooland
Dharmabean - WA
Lil Bigginz - WA
Mordecai - WA

If we can get more people from other countries, that be great.


----------



## Esther (Mar 20, 2014)

It's cheap for me to send stuff, but I don't know if it would be reasonable to ask someone to send something my way.


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 20, 2014)

Esther said:


> It's cheap for me to send stuff, but I don't know if it would be reasonable to ask someone to send something my way.



I think it'd be unfair to ask you to send things and not get something in return. So, let's find those down to ship internationally.

Put me down for fees and fun!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 20, 2014)

My brain keeps choosing to read this as a thread for trading heroin and/or back-handers...


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 21, 2014)

Esther said:


> It's cheap for me to send stuff, but I don't know if it would be reasonable to ask someone to send something my way.





Mordecai said:


> I think it'd be unfair to ask you to send things and not get something in return. So, let's find those down to ship internationally.
> 
> Put me down for fees and fun!



^ Exactly! In my opinion, more international action is desirable to have! Sure, it's a little pricier, but how else are people going to get their Korean shrimp chips? (Uh, I realize you're vegetarian, but it's the only Korean snack that's invited itself into my life.) 



Cobra Verde said:


> My brain keeps choosing to read this as a thread for trading heroin and/or back-handers...



You mean...it isn't? I would joke about retracting my willingness due to misinterpretation of what's actually going on, but it doesn't work now that I've mentioned shrimp chips :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 21, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> ^ Exactly! In my opinion, more international action is desirable to have! Sure, it's a little pricier, but how else are people going to get their Korean shrimp chips? (Uh, I realize you're vegetarian, but it's the only Korean snack that's invited itself into my life.)
> 
> 
> 
> You mean...it isn't? I would joke about retracting my willingness due to misinterpretation of what's actually going on, but it doesn't work now that I've mentioned shrimp chips :doh:



Salt Potatoes or bust.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 21, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Salt Potatoes or bust.


There's no such thing as chips that taste like a bust.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 21, 2014)

I would actually prefer to get an international partner...who the hell doesn't want foreign snacks???


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 21, 2014)

I will do either international or domestic.. except for Amaranthine because we both live in NY. It would be redundant..lol


----------



## biglynch (Mar 21, 2014)

I just want snacks. Like now! 

Lol



No really gimmi them.


----------



## violetviolets (Mar 21, 2014)

I kinda wanna do eet! :blush: Will give my answer tonight!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 22, 2014)

biglynch said:


> No really gimmi them.




I read that as "gummi"

damn ewe! Now I want gummi worms.


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2014)

Well if nobody has a problem with my location I'd be happy to participate! I really enjoy putting packages together. Also, Amaranthine mentioning my being vegetarian made me realize we should list preferences and allergies if there are any.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 22, 2014)

Esther said:


> Also, Amaranthine mentioning my being vegetarian made me realize we should list preferences and allergies if there are any.



I think, since this isn't a secret Santa type of exchange, it would be easier to just wait until the names are paired and then convey the allergies/preferences to that individual. Just so we don't get confused with who's who and their needs/wants.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 22, 2014)

I'd be willing to join in and up the international contingent. I was going to do this with someone on the foodee board last year but the cost from US to UK proved too prohibitive...just a warning!


----------



## Joeyarrington (Mar 22, 2014)

This is an very interesting idea. I think it will be fun running around my area collecting regional snacks to send in a care pack. I'm game for this and Texas is my location.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 22, 2014)

Whoever I am paired with is getting sweet and savory, I already picked out my items!


----------



## biglynch (Mar 22, 2014)

I have bought things already. I'm including serving sudgestions as well. I can't wait to send it.


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> I'd be willing to join in and up the international contingent. I was going to do this with someone on the foodee board last year but the cost from US to UK proved too prohibitive...just a warning!



I think it will cost a fair amount to ship to where I am, too. 
For some reason I was imagining this to be a secret thing, it's definitely better that it isn't! I'd like to ask my recipient what kind of snacks they like.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 23, 2014)

Esther said:


> I think it will cost a fair amount to ship to where I am, too.
> For some reason I was imagining this to be a secret thing, it's definitely better that it isn't! I'd like to ask my recipient what kind of snacks they like.



I only eat snacks made of solid gold and diamonds. 

Whoever gets picked as my snack partner, please take note.


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> I only eat snacks made of solid gold and diamonds.
> 
> Whoever gets picked as my snack partner, please take note.



You're gonna bust a tooth son.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 23, 2014)

Bahaha.

:bow:




Esther said:


> You're gonna bust a tooth son.


----------



## Goreki (Mar 24, 2014)

Esther said:


> You're gonna bust a tooth son.


Heh, I have a gold tooth.


----------



## Esther (Mar 24, 2014)

Goreki said:


> Heh, I have a gold tooth.



I had a crown done here in Korea and gold is the standard colour! I was so tempted to go for it but I went with white so it matches the rest.
I wanna be a pirateeee


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 24, 2014)

Esther said:


> I had a crown done here in Korea and gold is the standard colour! I was so tempted to go for it but I went with white so it matches the rest.
> I wanna be a pirateeee



It took me a solid minute to realize you were talking about a dental crown. For some reason, I just assumed Korea was far more regal than I ever could have imagined.


----------



## Esther (Mar 24, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> It took me a solid minute to realize you were talking about a dental crown. For some reason, I just assumed Korea was far more regal than I ever could have imagined.



I would be 100% fine with a gold crown or tiara coming my way. I wanna be a princesssss


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 24, 2014)

Esther said:


> I had a crown done here in Korea and gold is the standard colour! I was so tempted to go for it but I went with white so it matches the rest.
> I wanna be a pirateeee





Esther said:


> I would be 100% fine with a gold crown or tiara coming my way. I wanna be a princesssss



Esther the pirate-pransass


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 24, 2014)

I wish I could join, but I have no income.  And it wouldn't be fair to ask for snacks when I can't respond in kind, so...

(shrug) Oh well. Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 24, 2014)

Wanderer said:


> I wish I could join, but I have no income.  And it wouldn't be fair to ask for snacks when I can't respond in kind, so...
> 
> (shrug) Oh well. Have fun, everyone!



You hit the nail on the head. 

Keep your chin up, I'm sure if you look hard enough something will come up!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wanderer said:


> I wish I could join, but I have no income.  And it wouldn't be fair to ask for snacks when I can't respond in kind, so...
> 
> (shrug) Oh well. Have fun, everyone!



Awwww...if i get paired with someone internationally, I will share with you....


----------



## biglynch (Mar 26, 2014)

Have we set a deadline yet? Im nearly ready to get sending.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 26, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Awwww...if i get paired with someone internationally, I will share with you....



:blush: Aw, thanks. You're very kind!


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Have we set a deadline yet? Im nearly ready to get sending.



I'd like to get this started too, so I can message my partner and ask what they'd like.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 26, 2014)

Esther said:


> I'd like to get this started too, so I can message my partner and ask what they'd like.



Totally agree. Dates, we need dates!


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Totally agree. Dates, we need dates!



What about raisins?
Prunes?


----------



## biglynch (Mar 26, 2014)

Esther said:


> What about raisins?
> Prunes?



Victory is yours
Please note, I don't really like dried fruits. No biggie, just saying.


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Victory is yours
> Please note, I don't really like dried fruits. No biggie, just saying.



No dried fruit, got it.
How about tiny dried fish and prawns that you eat whole... eyes, bones, exoskeleton and all? Dried squid rolled out flat into an unappealing squid pancake? You can also get the squid packaged with some of its juices still in there for those who like their seafood clammy.

These are real things, haha


----------



## lille (Mar 26, 2014)

Esther said:


> No dried fruit, got it.
> How about tiny dried fish and prawns that you eat whole... eyes, bones, exoskeleton and all? Dried squid rolled out flat into an unappealing squid pancake? You can also get the squid packaged with some of its juices still in there for those who like their seafood clammy.
> 
> These are real things, haha



My dad brought squid jerky back with him one time. Gross.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll try and get everything together with the names tonight. I don't have my computer at the moment and using my phone on this site sucks. Bare with me here unless someone wants to gather the list together and separate people into groups and pair them up. I planned on separating the people into 2 groups by location and assigning each group numbers 1 through 5, etc. then running the numbers through a random number generator twice to pair up the people.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm ready to snack


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 27, 2014)

Esther said:


> No dried fruit, got it.
> How about tiny dried fish and prawns that you eat whole... eyes, bones, exoskeleton and all? Dried squid rolled out flat into an unappealing squid pancake? You can also get the squid packaged with some of its juices still in there for those who like their seafood clammy.
> 
> These are real things, haha



So I actually want all those things cause I am weird and find that shit delicious. I ate squid jerky two days ago because I like squid jerky.

Let's make a deal random person that gets paired up with Esther - you accept her gifts of fishery and brine, and I will swap you my diamonds and gold I get from my partner.

For you less cultured people out there I'd like to give you a breakdown of what is best in this world in regards to food:
1) Cheeses. Good god damn cheese. I am addicted to cheese. I want all the fuckin cheeses. ALL OF THEM. I get aroused at cheese counters.
2) Sausages
3) Pickled anything
4) Jerky made from anything
5) Dried fruits
6) Nuts

Anyone who disagrees with a single item in this list is wrong, sorry to let ya'll know this way. Better you find out from me


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 27, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Victory is yours
> Please note, I don't really like dried fruits. No biggie, just saying.



God damnit I am replying a third time to talk to you. Dried fruit is one of my all-time favorite snacks. What is it about dried fruit that you don't like? Genuinely curious. It's sweet, it's flavorful, its filling, it's log, log, log.

I mean, just look at this goodness


----------



## Esther (Mar 27, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> I mean, just look at this goodness



DAMN, LUV FROOT


----------



## biglynch (Mar 27, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> God damnit I am replying a third time to talk to you. Dried fruit is one of my all-time favorite snacks. What is it about dried fruit that you don't like? Genuinely curious. It's sweet, it's flavorful, its filling, it's log, log, log.
> 
> I mean, just look at this goodness



Mostly its the texture, dried banana or papaya are good but anything else is a nope.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 27, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Mostly its the texture, dried banana or papaya are good but anything else is a nope.



hmmm... maybe you should have someone blindfold you and feed it to you. You won't be looking at it. once you chew it the texture will go away..


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 27, 2014)

I feel your pain. I'm not fond of dried fruit either.



biglynch said:


> Mostly its the texture, dried banana or papaya are good but anything else is a nope.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 27, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> hmmm... maybe you should have someone blindfold you and feed it to you. You won't be looking at it. once you chew it the texture will go away..


Feed me grapes, or bacon bits.... But no dried fruit.



cinnamitch said:


> I feel your pain. I'm not fond of dried fruit either.


Good good, I thought I was going to be on my own.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 7, 2014)

No word yet? Just curious -- if it's just that everyone's busy setting things up, I'll understand.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 8, 2014)

I've already initiated trades with my snack partner. So go ahead and remove me from the pool cause I got in on this shit already.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 8, 2014)

??? I don't have a partner yet.. wth???


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 8, 2014)

*I'll get this shit going...

I need a list of who is still wanting to get involved. Please message me or email me: [email protected]. Give me your name and location so we can pair people in distances away from one another. Please include your email so I can send a mass email when finished. If you want to be BCC'd (blind copied) let me know that too in the email.

I'll give the messages/emails until Thursday, then i'll pair you up and send a mass email out. 

Please keep in mind that addresses and/or allergies will be communicated between you and your partner.

I just want to get my grub on.

- Dharma*


----------



## Dromond (Apr 10, 2014)

I just found this thread. If this is going to be a thing, I will toss my metaphorical hat into the ring.


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 10, 2014)

Im open to participating.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 11, 2014)

Who did I get who did I get who who whoooooooo

I'm so excited!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 11, 2014)

Lynch, you're the only one that messaged me. I have no one to pair you to.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 11, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Lynch, you're the only one that messaged me. I have no one to pair you to.



Big lynch is currently saddened by this.


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent an email., just sent another one.




dharmabean said:


> Lynch, you're the only one that messaged me. I have no one to pair you to.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 11, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Big lynch is currently saddened by this.





cinnamitch said:


> Sent an email., just sent another one.



Ya'll are matched. Emails sent to both of you. Enjoy!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 12, 2014)

I have one more person who sent me their info, I need to match them with someone.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 13, 2014)

Two more are matched. 

Dromond & LoveLocs
Cinnamitch & BigLynch

I would LOVE to have someone connect with me.... as I have things I'd love to ship.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 13, 2014)

*Amarathine - NY
Bigchaz - NC
Lucca23v2 - NY
Goreki - Kangarooland
Dharmabean - WA
Lil Bigginz - WA
Mordecai - WA*

Ya'll game still? If you are, please send me email addresses.




BigChaz said:


> I'm game! Let's do this thing.





Amaranthine said:


> I think this is a pretty cool idea, and I'd be down.





Goreki said:


> I'm in!Straya!





lucca23v2 said:


> I'm down.. NYC!





Mordecai said:


> Fuck it, I'm down. I'm on the brown side of Washington (not DC).





Fuzzy said:


> I'm in.





Gingembre said:


> I'd be willing to join in and up the international contingent. I was going to do this with someone on the foodee board last year but the cost from US to UK proved too prohibitive...just a warning!





Joeyarrington said:


> This is an very interesting idea. I think it will be fun running around my area collecting regional snacks to send in a care pack. I'm game for this and Texas is my location.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh buggers, totally forgot about this! Sorry!
I'll email now...hope it's not too late!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 18, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Lucca23v2 - NY
> 
> Ya'll game still? If you are, please send me email addresses.



[email protected]
New York City


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 18, 2014)

*Amarathine - NY
Bigchaz - NC
Goreki - Kangarooland
Lil Bigginz - WA*

Two more paired!!

List is dwindling. Start posting pictures as soon as you receive the salty, sticky, sweet goodness.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not in this anymore - I got tired of waiting a while back and paired up with someone on the boards privately. Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 18, 2014)

BigChaz said:


> I've already initiated trades with my snack partner. So go ahead and remove me from the pool cause I got in on this shit already.





BigChaz said:


> I'm not in this anymore - I got tired of waiting a while back and paired up with someone on the boards privately. Good luck to the rest of you!




Got it. Sorry. Snack on. :bow:


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 30, 2014)

Has anyone received anything yet? Are we posting photos or anything?

Dharmabean - a thousand apologies I haven't posted your parcel yet. I've been working awkward shifts that have rendered me unable to get to the post office (bloody place is only 9-4 M-F). Hoping to get there tomorrow.


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 30, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> Has anyone received anything yet? Are we posting photos or anything?
> 
> Dharmabean - a thousand apologies I haven't posted your parcel yet. I've been working awkward shifts that have rendered me unable to get to the post office (bloody place is only 9-4 M-F). Hoping to get there tomorrow.



Aye, me too!! Been a very busy week for me. But they may be pushed off until next week. I have some items on order and I'm waiting for them to arrive. I didn't want ship them directly to you, I want to .. do a fun package out of it. :happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 30, 2014)

I got mine yesterday and holy balls did that person go all out. I am set to snack like a king.


----------



## biglynch (May 1, 2014)

I'm off to Prague, in about 10 hours. I'm posting mine when I get back, so I'm gonna put a little Czech bonus in.


----------



## dharmabean (May 1, 2014)

biglynch said:


> I'm gonna put a little Czech bonus in.



NICE!! Nothing beats a bonus Czech in the mail.


----------



## Gingembre (May 9, 2014)

Dharma, you're posted! Hope you like it!

Anyone received anything yet??


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 10, 2014)

Whoa. I'm late to the party, but I'm interested.

Does anyone outside the US want to send me some goodies?

I'd love to make a candy parcel for someone.


----------



## dharmabean (May 14, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> Dharma, you're posted! Hope you like it!
> 
> Anyone received anything yet??



Items arrived!! Above all, I loved the box and card. You are so incredible. 
So far my son and I sampled little: HobNobs and Twiglets. I will post pictures tonight after my appointments. 

Yours should be there shortly. See email for further information.  :smitten: :happy:


----------



## dharmabean (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 17, 2014)

Anybody outside the US wanna pair up?


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 28, 2014)

Om nom nom, delicious treats courtesy of dharmabean! 
Snaffled the butterfingers...love them. Was dubious about the corn nuts and apple werthers but liked them both a lot. A lot. Sour jellybeans also a win. I wasn't so keen on the regular jellybeans, but I gifted them to my new housemate who loves all sweets so scored myself some btownie points there. The only thing I definitely didn't like was the necco wafers...what the hell are they about?! I'm sorry to say I felt like I was eating potpourri-flavoured paper...or maybe chalk?! 

Who else got packages? I want to know watcha got!


----------



## Masu (Sep 1, 2014)

Is this still on ? Anyone want snack exchange from Finland?


----------

